
Apple IPhone Software Has Security Flaw, German Regulator Says - dcheng
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/07/08/apple_iphone_software_has_security_flaw_german_regulator_says/
======
dcheng
looks like its just another way to jailbreak an ipod
[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/235206/jailbre...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/235206/jailbreakme_30_and_the_ios_pdf_flaw_protect_your_business.html)

